# NC Dam,,,, Yesterday afternoon



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

3 of us went down below the dam & fished 3 different ways.
We had chubs, worms, rubber & plugs for bait. The water was very colored & low, with just about NO FLOW.
# 8, 9, &10 was open,, #11 closed. There was 1 guy by the WV wing wall & another on the bricks.
2 barges went up when we got there around 3, then nothing else went through to help create some drift.
The very cold N breeze stopped just before dark. Then it was very comfortable fishing. We could have fished all night,
IF we had some hits!

As usual, i started slow dragging chubs, then floating them along the rocks.
One of the guys tossed rubber every way possible, & the other tossed rubber & dragged crawlers.

NONE OF US got a hit till almost dark, then I caught a 6" perch that swallowed my 4" chub.
Then I managed to catch & land ONE keeper saugeye at about 7pm,,,,,,, That's it!???

The other 2 guys had 1 hit each, & miss both of them.

I SURE HOPE someone else can post some better news?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Doboy said:


> 3 of us went down below the dam & fished 3 different ways.
> We had chubs, worms, rubber & plugs for bait. The water was very colored & low, with just about NO FLOW.
> # 8, 9, &10 was open,, #11 closed. There was 1 guy by the WV wing wall & another on the bricks.
> 2 barges went up when we got there around 3, then nothing else went through to help create some drift.
> ...


hopefully things pickup right before this cold front moves in.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I hit Pike Island yesterday afternoon for a couple hours. Got 1 16" walleye on a jig and minnow and had a couple other hits. Saw a few guys also catch a couple. There are some around but seems like you gotta really work for them.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> *hopefully things pickup right before this cold front moves in.*



Well, 'THINGS' certainly didn't PICK UP for us, Yesterday. It was way too nice out, not to give it another go.
Eventually, 4 guys were there,,, 1 from West Point, & other from Liverpool,,, + - 40 YEARS of fishing the river, each of us.

2 of us fished below the flags. I drug, hopped & floated live bait, the other guy tossed rubber. I was the only one that actually had a fish on & lost it at the shore,,,, wasn't big.
2 other guys came just before dark & they lasted about 2 hrs tossing rubber. NOT one hit between them.

It's a SAD,,, very sad situation,,,, we couldn't even catch a perch last night. 
But we all had a good time,,,, BSn about all of the fish that we useta catch down there.
Next time,,,,,, PA ;>)


----------

